# 2006 Upland Photos



## PahtridgeHunter (Sep 1, 2004)

Copied this idea from another thread. Thought we could use this as a place to post pics throughout the season. Mods, possible sticky?

I'll start:

SHF and I with an opening day male









Let's see 'em!!!


----------



## Hevi (May 18, 2004)

I'll add to the chest thumping slaughter pics......


----------



## BigGameHunter (Feb 25, 2006)

Congrats on the pups first bird!


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

Me with a Bobwhite Grouse, dam that thing was young! As you can see, the upland weight loss challange hasn't really taken hold on me as of yet....


----------



## Duece22 (Mar 30, 2004)

Dont be afraid to smile Steve!


----------



## Hevi (May 18, 2004)

You keep carrying that club of a gun around and you should be ripped in no time.


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

Hevi said:


> You keep carrying that club of a gun around and you should be ripped in no time.


That's the mossberg baby, it's light as a feather! And Scott needs to say "Cheese" or some s**t before he takes the picture, I wasn't ready:lol:

And yeah, I know, you have a nice light 870 Wingmaster pump, fancy pants.


----------



## BarryPatch (Jul 21, 2004)

Nice pics guys.

I'll have to kill something to add Saturday morning.


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

Another Mature Male.

Rat Bastard Points Grouse, New Gun Kills, Grouse, some how flushing dog guy got in the mix. I give all credit to gun and dog.


----------



## Hevi (May 18, 2004)

GVSUKUSH said:


> And yeah, I know, you have a nice light 870 Wingmaster pump, fancy pants.


Did I mention that it weighs in at a slight 6.0 lbs even, is a 28 gauge, and killed the bird pictured above? Not sure if I threw that in there for you or not Steve-O.


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

My best bird finder and some opening day lucky wingshooting by the boss.


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

I know some guys here visit the Upland Journal but for those that do not here are a few pics by a guy named Erik from Rhode Island. Actually he is from Wisconsin but working in RI on a wildlife biologist degree. He live traps grouse and collects the critical data, attaches a transmitter(looks to me), and lets 'em go. Pretty cool stuff in my opinion.

*Live trapped grouse*









*Collecting data*









Note the legband









*Bye Bye birdie*


----------



## smokinjoe (Feb 4, 2003)

One I got today around 1 pm


----------



## colehatch (Jun 18, 2003)

Yes on making this a sticky for 2006 pics.


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

[/IMG]


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

[/IMG]


----------



## lking (Dec 14, 2004)

My 4 year old daughter holding the last official grouse in WI...
(This girl is sure to be a hunter, she even helped dad clean this bird! )


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

lking said:


> My 4 year old daughter holding the last official grouse in WI...
> (This girl is sure to be a hunter, she even helped dad clean this bird! )


That is a great picture!  How's the pup doing?


----------



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)

that is a great photo... I love to see the youngsters into hunting... very cool pic...


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

Dead Bird said:


> that is a great photo... I love to see the youngsters into hunting... very cool pic...


I agree with enjoying seeing kids getting into the sport. I also like seeing all of these labs with grouse!!!


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

Bracken and I with some birds from Sunday.


----------



## lking (Dec 14, 2004)

I like it too, but I'm a little biased! On a serious note she is very enthused with the woods. She helped scout turkeys this spring, jumps in the truck on a moments notice when a flock of geese are heading out to feed and we are trying to pattern them, and was very enthused about this bird. She got one heck of a biology lesson when she helped clean it! 

Jim, pup is absolutely great. I haven't had her out during the season yet. Did some more gun proofing last night to make sure she is just fine. She will see some reps pretty soon as the leaves fall. I want to make sure everything is in my favor for her first kill. I'm in NO hurry at all with her and she had a great time carrying this grouse around tonight. 

Good luck to everyone trialing and hunting this weekend.


----------



## Merimac (Jan 17, 2006)

Dont shot them... all I wont be able to get to MI for another two weeks!
Grin


----------



## smokem (Feb 6, 2003)

Merimac said:


> Dont shot them... all I wont be able to get to MI for another two weeks!
> Grin


No kidding,... I'm not planning on heading up until 2nd week of oct.. just kidding... great pics guys !!


----------



## FieldWalker (Oct 21, 2003)

Friday morning bird










Friday morning bird's breakfast


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

Thursday on my lunch hour.










Tonight a ways from home.....


----------



## Hevi (May 18, 2004)

Sweet slaughter shots!!!


----------



## BarryPatch (Jul 21, 2004)

Nice pics guys. All I got today was wet. Our only excitemet was a box turtle and a close call with a skunk.


----------



## joefsu (Jan 9, 2005)

Sam22 said:


> [/IMG]


Gotta love the bird hunting in the yoop!

Nice work!!

Joe


----------



## mpointer (Oct 18, 2005)

it was a great opener to bird season we ended up with three for the weekend all bruiser's work .


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)




----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

Take a Kid Hunting Day. Perhaps the nicest Hunt I have been on this season so far. Cool, wind died, and sun came out this afternoon. Hilde worked her tail off to get this kid his first grouse on the wing.

I slow it down for him a hair, but he made the kill shot. Also harvested my first Red Phase of the season.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

He's sure a good hunter !


----------



## colehatch (Jun 18, 2003)

Connected with this bird 5 minutes into a new cover I've never hunted before. Guess I'll be visiting this place a little more often.


----------



## Hevi (May 18, 2004)

colehatch said:


> Connected with this bird 5 minutes into a new cover I've never hunted before. Guess I'll be visiting this place a little more often.


Nice!!!


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

Dang Jeff, 

Pig Red Phase, if that was my bird, I might hang it. Congrats!


----------



## colehatch (Jun 18, 2003)

Steelheadfred said:


> Dang Jeff,
> 
> Pig Red Phase, if that was my bird, I might hang it. Congrats!


Thanks for the info on cutting the tail earlier...went pretty well. Now I need to recruit P-hunter for some of that fine mounting work he does. 

Nice collection you've got there...looks like a successful day!


----------



## dogn4birdz (Aug 24, 2004)

I hope to be able to add some nice pictures to this post on Monday when I return from my vacation. Congratulatios to those of you whom have started a good season and good luck to those of you who like myself have only been able to dream of being in the woods. Safe and happy hunting to all. Jeff


----------



## Bobby (Dec 21, 2002)

mpointer said:


> it was a great opener to bird season we ended up with three for the weekend all bruiser's work .


Who is Bruiser? The guy on the right? ne_eye: 
That's nice Jason, nice job with the pup. I need to walk your brace this weekend.


----------



## ZeDog (Dec 10, 2003)

I had my best hunts in years with 19 grouse fluses in 5 hours!! New dog with his prize.


----------

